# 10.2



## Chef Bill (Aug 9, 2021)

Where is it, promised last night. How many times does Elon think he can blow us off, or is the beginning of a desaster?


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Many more times. Can you elaborate on the impending disaster?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Chef Bill said:


> How many times does Elon think he can blow us off


Yes


----------

